# JET



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone know any good places to buy the Jet 1221? I am going to buy is in a few days(or hours).


Thanks,


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is the wrong forum for the question.  

Anyway, I bought mine from the local woodcraft. I wanted to support them and I got instant gratification.   

I had also given some thought to ordering from amazon or CPO Jet.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought mine on amazon


----------



## OOPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Woodcraft is having a special sale of 10% off on Jet machines from Sept. 20-30.  It might be wise to wait, or at least call to see what the price will be.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 3, 2013)

OOPS said:


> Woodcraft is having a special sale of 10% off on Jet machines from Sept. 20-30.  It might be wise to wait, or at least call to see what the price will be.



The 1221 has been excluded from the sales so far.  If I had to guess, I'd say it will be excluded this one too.  Hopefully not.  Your woodcraft store might know.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 3, 2013)

Only Woodcraft near me is in Houston 5 hours away. I bought two on Amazon and both were shipped for free. At different times of course.


----------



## mdl7070 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Stan Houston Equip Co Inc  RS  IW*
1210 Deadwood Avenue 
                            Rapid City, SD  57702
                            USA
                            P: 605-336-3727


 a quick search from the jet website and the nearest dealer to you is this one.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 4, 2013)

mdl7070 said:


> Stan Houston Equip Co Inc  RS  IW
> 1210 Deadwood Avenue
> Rapid City, SD  57702
> USA
> ...



Already called them and they can't (or won't) get it

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 4, 2013)

You can go with amazon and will probably have to pay tax.  CPO Jet has it on eBay and I think no tax.


----------



## HamTurns (Sep 4, 2013)

I looked and they are all selling for $799, so it looks to me like you should shop for the best deal on shipping after you verify they have it in stock.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 4, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> I looked and they are all selling for $799, so it looks to me like you should shop for the best deal on shipping after you verify they have it in stock.
> 
> Happy turning
> Tom



Don't amazon and CPO jet through eBay both offer free shipping?


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Don't amazon and CPO jet through eBay both offer free shipping?



Yep on amazon.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 4, 2013)

So Jealous.  I would love to get one of the new Jet lathes but I would need to sell my Delta 46-460 first and I am not sure I can get enough for it.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 4, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> So Jealous.  I would love to get one of the new Jet lathes but I would need to sell my Delta 46-460 first and I am not sure I can get enough for it.



The Jet has some more features but I'm not sure it's THAT much better.  

I do like having the rpm readout.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> brownsfn2 said:
> 
> 
> > So Jealous.  I would love to get one of the new Jet lathes but I would need to sell my Delta 46-460 first and I am not sure I can get enough for it.
> ...



I have play in my tail stock that drives me crazy.  When I looked at the Jet at Woodcraft there was no play at all.  That would be worth it to me.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 4, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> I have play in my tail stock that drives me crazy.  When I looked at the Jet at Woodcraft there was no play at all.  That would be worth it to me.



I have a lot (more than 1/8) up and down and side to side motion in the tailstock that is one of the reasons what I want a new lathe for. I chose the 1221 because of size and the wide speed range. Now I have to convince dad to let me finalize the order. He doesn't seem to get the point with the play in the tailstock being bad.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 4, 2013)

Got mine from Amazon, and yes- the tailstock is rock solid. It does cost a bit, but you are getting what you pay for.


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 5, 2013)

A few weeks ago, CPO was having a 15% off sale on Jet and Powermatic, don't know when they will repeat.  Also, at the SWAT symposium a vendor in Dallas was offering 15% off at the show.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 5, 2013)

larrystephens said:


> A few weeks ago, CPO was having a 15% off sale on Jet and Powermatic, don't know when they will repeat.  Also, at the SWAT symposium a vendor in Dallas was offering 15% off at the show.



But jet had been mandating that the 1221 is excepted from the sales. Maybe these offerings were different but I doubt it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 5, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> So Jealous.  I would love to get one of the new Jet lathes but I would need to sell my Delta 46-460 first and I am not sure I can get enough for it.



If you try a 1221 Vs before you buy it, I doubt you'll be jealous any more. I have both the 46-460 and a Jet 1014Vsi in the shop. I was considering replacing the 1014 with the new 1221VSI, so I decided to demo the 1221. The Delta 46-460 outperforms the jet in every category. If you do any type of fluting, indexing, etc the 1221 is as cumbersome as the 1014.

The only feature the jet has extra is a digital readout. For $18 on eBay, you can add an accurate DRO to any wood lathe.

Additionally, for me (a right hander) just flipping the "irregular" mounted safety switch meant swapping hands with my cutting tools or repositioning-quite awkward . In other words "they lost me at on".

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 5, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> The Delta 46-460 outperforms the jet in every category.



That's the first time I've ever heard anybody make that claim.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Andy does have a lot of experience. I would be foolish to doubt him.   

I really would not even think about it if my talstock did not have some play in it.  I am just not sure how correct it.

Andy's answer does put some questions I had in my mind to rest though.  Thanks for responding Andy.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 5, 2013)

We're hijacking the thread here, but your tail stock issue with the Delta didn't sound like a design prob - I've not heard any other complaints about it.   Maybe you should start a new post asking for other 46-460 owners to comment so you can see if there's a solution.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not "dissing" the 1221. As I said, I was considering it to replace an old, worn out Jet 1014VSI..

Accurate indexing is a must for me. So after 30 minutes of spinning the 1221, I realized it was no better for what I wanted it for than what I already owned. To me, the Jets do a poor job of indexing and actually have less bed swing than the Delta that I paid $469  for. Jet makes fine products and I have a shop full of them.

My point was that IMHO, it is important to demo ANY lathe before you buy it. I have NO doubt that the 1221 is a fine product, it just doesn't meet my needs. Had I NOT tried before I bought, I would have spent $800 and been NO BETTER OFF. My point was to find a place (the big box wood stores will let you, if they know you) and "test drive" any lathe.

Respectfully Submitted.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 5, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> Andy does have a lot of experience. I would be foolish to doubt him.
> 
> I really would not even think about it if my talstock did not have some play in it.  I am just not sure how correct it.
> 
> Andy's answer does put some questions I had in my mind to rest though.  Thanks for responding Andy.



Call Delta! Some of the first 46-460s had tailstock issues. If yours has the "old style" switch, they'll likely send you a new tail stock. My neighbor bought the 46 before I did and his was a little different. His had some tailstock slop and they just sent him a whole new tailstock assembly.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 5, 2013)

How do I know if mine has the old style?  I did buy it pretty close to when it first came out.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was able to play with the jet earlier this year when we were driving through  Lexington KS. No turning just playing with the feel of switches and stuff. The only problem the closest store that I know has it is in Denver 6 hr away the local jet supplier says he can't get it.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> brownsfn2 said:
> 
> 
> > Andy does have a lot of experience. I would be foolish to doubt him.
> ...


 
It's good to hear that about Delta's service. I wrote an Amazon review of the Delta 46-460 after purchasing it. Subsequent reviewers have complained about difficulty with service. They did go through a transition in their parts and service. Hopefully this is a sign things have been worked out. 
The Jet has a much slower "slow" speed (6o rpm vs. 250) but the Delta has a higher top speed (4000 rpm vs. 3600) ... for turning pens I prefer the higher speed of the Delta. 
I also noticed the switch position and totally agree with Andy, much prefer Delta's placement.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 6, 2013)

Lenny said:


> It's good to hear that about Delta's service. I wrote an Amazon review of the Delta 46-460 after purchasing it. Subsequent reviewers have complained about difficulty with service. They did go through a transition in their parts and service. Hopefully this is a sign things have been worked out.
> The Jet has a much slower "slow" speed (6o rpm vs. 250) but the Delta has a higher top speed (4000 rpm vs. 3600) ... for turning pens I prefer the higher speed of the Delta.
> I also noticed the switch position and totally agree with Andy, much prefer Delta's placement.



Do you turn pens at 4000?   Just curious.  I need to try pushing my speeds up prob.  I haven't had any probs turning at 2000 though. 

I never really thought about the lefty righty thing before until Andy mentioned it.  

Maybe it's because I'm lefty that I really like the jet switch placement.  I can totally see why a right hander might not like that. Also if you are turning bowls the switch on that right side seems much safer in the event of a problem.  That might have been their rationale.  I know that several bowl turners (who use much bigger lathes than these ones) recommend an on off switch of some kind on the right side or movable. 

I guess some of the features and their benefits depend on your turning interests.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know exactly what the speed is but I usually turn at or around the 7 setting.
For buffing out the plastX though its MAX out!


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 6, 2013)

You guys spin your stuff a lot faster than I do... I don't even pay attention to the numbers, but I have my belt in the middle and spin blanks on the highest setting and sand on the lowest... sometimes I dibble and dabble somewhere in the middle, but not often.


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 6, 2013)

I turn at 3,000 rpm (which I think Jet also recommends in their 1221 manual). My old lathe had the power switch to the left and for the first couple of weeks it threw me off but now, as a right handed user, I don't even think about it. I actually think I've come to prefer it because I can fine tune the speed easier with my right hand than my clumsy left hand


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 7, 2013)

I cut mostly alternative materials. USUALLY materials that we make.

The reason I cut pens at 4000 RPMS is because that's as fast as my lathe runs. If it ran at 6000, THAT'S where I'd set it. With resins, et al, the faster you spin it and the shaper the cutter, the less money and time you spend sanding and finishing.

I make between 2,800-4,000 pens per year. Time is money. Sand paper is money, too.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ordered it earlier this week (dad said OK) it should be here Monday or Tuesday   

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## gimpy (Sep 14, 2013)

GREAT !!!!!
Inspect the out side of package upon arrival
If damaged, make the delivery person make a note of that
on the shipping receipt and get his/her name..
take pictures before you open, if damaged.......
talking from experience,


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 14, 2013)

If the outside is damaged, small cuts, ect. should I take a pic and open it up and check lathe or just not accept it?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 14, 2013)

gimpy said:


> GREAT !!!!!
> Inspect the out side of package upon arrival
> If damaged, make the delivery person make a note of that
> on the shipping receipt and get his/her name..
> ...



That's one reason I opted to buy from woodcraft brick and mortar.  

Not something you want to send back.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 14, 2013)

I would take ALL precautions, more than likely
it will be okay, just protect you investment
just saying........


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 16, 2013)

I will be trying to skip school for the day.








Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## gimpy (Sep 16, 2013)

NICE, enjoy, by the way, tell your mom you are green around the gills
and also have ergenities........be safe


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 16, 2013)

You lost me on the last part Terry.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## gimpy (Sep 17, 2013)

Leatherman1998 said:


> You lost me on the last part Terry.
> 
> Levi Woodard
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner




Green around the gills means your are not feeling  well (sick) 

and that you have to much  energeitous (spelling error) on other page. meaning you have a lot of energy, (wanting to get to the late)


----------

